# NEED help about Agisted horse and no money



## StormvaleQHStud (Dec 16, 2010)

ok. The thing i want to know is how long a horse is on a property without any money for agistment, does it come legally into my hands in order for me to sell it on to recover costs if they refuse to pay up?

A little pony has been at mine for 2 months approx the lady has paid me up untill two weeks ago for SOME of the costs. I worked out last night she owes me 538 all up for manure removal, unsigned waiver fee, farrier worm and tet/strangles vacc and have now been feeding him for the past 3 weeks out of my own feed even after i told her he needs hay desperately there is no feed here!!!!!

She lost the contract before she could sign it and used the excuse that her ex through everything out. so i said i would print out more but she hasnt been here longer than a second other than to place money in my letterbox before ****ing off again. her pony is skinny and neglected and i have had to be the one to chase after money the whole time since he and her other horse (now removed) has been here since the 1st of June this year!!!!!!

I would like to know where i stand??????? asap please desperately need everyones help on here this time!!!!!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

If you have no signed contract between you and this lady, you need to get one. _Yesterday._ In this contract you need to put something along the lines of

IF THE OWNER FAILS TO PAY THEIR ENTIRE BILL IN FULL FOR LONGER THAN x AMOUNT OF MONTHS AND/OR THE HORSES ARE NOT MOVED OFF THE PROPERTY BY THAT TIME, THE HORSE(S) ON THE PROPERTY WILL TRANSFER OWNERSHIP TO THE BARN MANAGERS POSSESSION.

My Ag teacher has a similar problem. A lady boarded a pony and a horse at her property, and then just up and disappeared. My teacher contacted her every month and said her board was past due, but all she would get back is a letter saying I can't afford all my board this month, but I can't sell my horses. The kids would be so sad. (She NEVER came to see the horses but the day she brought them to her barn.) Finally, my teacher wrote her a letter saying "You own me over $2,000 dollars in boarding, vet and farrier fees. If you cannot pay this amount IN FULL within 30 days, I am taking ownership of the horses."

I don't think you really have much to stand on without a boarding contract. So if it means printing a contract out, driving to her house and demanding she signs it or pony needs to leave the property now; then it must be. If she still continues to not pay for the pony, you can then take action based on what is written in your contract.

Hope I helped you out!


----------



## StormvaleQHStud (Dec 16, 2010)

oh yeah i have a contract that says that and everything. unfortunately i have a bit of a soft heart because it even states in there that the contract must be signed prior to horses arriving and once they arrive they have to be wormed and vaccinated on the spot before they go near any horses....... she was having tough times like hell that ive gone through so i said just bring them but you have to sign the contract asap. she then used the excuse that her now ex threw everything out so i said thats fine here i will print out some more.... since then she wont come into the property. untill 3 weeks ago she would just drop the agistment money off into the letterbox sending me a txt msg saying sorry my back is still ****ed i cant move and then 2 weeks ago i txtd and fb msgd her again asking where the agistment money was and she was like i will bring it tomorrow i got kicked out of my place and had to move to denmrk (which is a 4hrdrive from my place) and thatr 'tomorrow' never happened and 3 weeks on i was like **** it this has to stop and sent her an invoice of everysingle amount that she owes me thats in the contract that she verbally agreed to.......... and emailed it and fbd it to her as she hadnt replied to my question asking what her new address was so i could send the invoice........ sigh. stupid world with stupid people we have to live with hey..... thanks so much for your quick reply. my mate says because no contract was actually signed i cannot do anything..... im so ****ed off now if she doesnt pay.....


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

StormvaleQHStud said:


> oh yeah i have a contract that says that and everything. unfortunately i have a bit of a soft heart because it even states in there that the contract must be signed prior to horses arriving and once they arrive they have to be wormed and vaccinated on the spot before they go near any horses....... she was having tough times like hell that ive gone through so i said just bring them but you have to sign the contract asap. she then used the excuse that her now ex threw everything out so i said thats fine here i will print out some more.... since then she wont come into the property. untill 3 weeks ago she would just drop the agistment money off into the letterbox sending me a txt msg saying sorry my back is still ****ed i cant move and then 2 weeks ago i txtd and fb msgd her again asking where the agistment money was and she was like i will bring it tomorrow i got kicked out of my place and had to move to denmrk (which is a 4hrdrive from my place) and thatr 'tomorrow' never happened and 3 weeks on i was like **** it this has to stop and sent her an invoice of everysingle amount that she owes me thats in the contract that she verbally agreed to.......... and emailed it and fbd it to her as she hadnt replied to my question asking what her new address was so i could send the invoice........ sigh. stupid world with stupid people we have to live with hey..... thanks so much for your quick reply. my mate says because no contract was actually signed i cannot do anything..... im so ****ed off now if she doesnt pay.....


I guess you could always contact the local police department, but I think you'd still need to prove that you had set up for the woman to pay for board.

I hope you can find her or get the money.


----------

